# 3D Printed Accessories / Parts / Mounts



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Over the past couple of months I was looking for easy ways to mount my newly acquired Sony HDR-AZ1VR Mini Action Cam to my bicycles. Sony like all other action cam manufacturers do not have a lot of options for mounting. The ones they do have have to be universal and adjustable so they tend to be big and heavy not to mention ugly.


With all the hoopla about 3D printing, I did a lot of research and found that 3D printed parts can be every bit as strong as injection molded parts and weight-weenie light. So I set about refreshing my mechanical drawing skills, took a look at what I needed and went about designing my own mounts.


Before you all say we don't need another mounting system, please note that I did not make up a new one. The GoPro is ubiquitous, there are more mounting options and cheaper mounts than any other brand. I based my designs on directly adapting the original manufacturers mounting system to the GoPro system. This opens up a world of possibilities as to where you can put your action cam.


I am not trying to duplicate existing mounts or adapters, just fill in a niche where things could be infinitely more weight conscious or where there are no alternatives. My intent was to have the parts I needed to get where I wanted with the least number of adapters, the sturdiest vibration free mounts and of course the least amount of weight. I thought that if I could use such items, maybe some of my RBR acquaintances could use them also. I am not trying to be the next big thing, just filling a space with one-off parts that no one else wants to make themselves. I do not make these items myself, that I leave to Shapeways. They take care of everything, shipping direct to whoever buys from them.


Here is a link to my Shapeways page and a few pictures of some of the items I have designed: The Revolutionaries on Shapeways
























27.2 mm Seat Post Mount
31.6 mm Seat Post Mount
2009-12 Cannondale Synapse Seat Post Mount
























Contour T-Rail Direct to GoPro Mount
Sony HDR-AZ1 Direct to GoPro Mount
Di2 Junction 'A' Bolt-On QR Clip
























Sony Live-View Remote to Garmin Quarter-turn Mount
Ion Air Pro CamLOCK Direct to GoPro Mount
Garmin Virb Direct 25.4 mm Seat Post Mount


This is just a small sample of stuff no one else makes. The images are in random colors to show what Shapeways can do. Like I said, I use them and some guys at MTBR have purchased some of the mounts too. I understand that DIY has an appeal, but why kludge some stuff together when you can just use a single mount conversion. I am constantly adding stuff that I feel I can use, but I am also open to suggestions. If you know what you want, and can describe it or draw it I can see if its something I want to tackle.


Just a couple of notes: If you wanted to mount a Contour Roam 3 on a 27.2 mm seat post you could use the mount, direct to GoPro T-Rail adapter and two M3 x 16 mm socket head cap screws with nylon insert lock nuts (hardware is not included with my mounts) and the total weight would be approximately 18 grams. And that is with Stainless Steel bolts and nuts! Contour does not make a seat post mount but you could use the Contour 2755 Flex Strap Mount at 36 grams provided it doesn't interfere with you pedal stroke. To front mount, if you have something like a K-Edge Garmin mount, the T-Rail adapter weighs just 3 grams. 


With regard to strength, these parts are made out of nylon, it is a very strong material used by some F1 race teams on various parts. It is made using a process called Selective Laser Sintering (SLS for short). Each part is build up layer by layer in a block of nylon powder. A laser then melts selected areas of the nylon fusing it to the layer below. After the process is complete the cooled parts are removed from the block of nylon powder, cleaned, polished and dyed.


Some but not all of the stuff I have drawn up is available on Thingiverse for those adventurous to try 3D printing for themselves. Just be prepared for a lot of trial and error and reprints. There are also no support structures included with the Thingiverse files so there will be a lot of prep work before you have a perfectly usuable print.

I do know that Raceware in the UK (mostly focused on computer mounts) is doing the same kind of stuff, their process is 100% exact to what I have here and what Shapeways is already doing. I have used my own parts for several months and I wanted to share this with the rest of the cycling community, So far I have focused primarily on Action Cams and their mounting options, but if you visit the links above you will see there are a number of other things I have done. Some of the stuff have been the result of requests from other people, the bolt-on Di2 clip for example. As long as I have physical access to something that needs a mount it likely can be adapted and recreated in 3D drafting software and hence printed. One of the nice things about the Shapeways process, is that you can actually build parts that cannot be CNC machined or injection molded.

I also want to extend an invitation to others who may have made up bits and pieces and post them here too. Whether you printed it yourself or had a service do it for you, I would love to see it.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice looking designs, Bud. I do CNC machining and work from solid models as well, but your rapid prototyping is way faster, though my parts are in metal or could be stronger engineering plastics. Is the nylon layered result you get as strong as if it were machined from nylon bar stock? The one place I have doubts about the integrity of the part would be those rotating mounts on the Garmin GPS. They get real tight upon rotation and may break. I had a Virb for a few days before discovering it was faulty (returned it) and mounting it either front or rear was a real pain. Of course I wanted a clean simple mount, and nothing available met that requirement.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

Do you have or can you come up with a solution for mounting a Cygolite Expilion light to some "aero-wing" handle bars?

This is the mount that fits normal bars:
Locktite Handlebar Bracket for Expilion, Metro, Streak, Pace

These are the bars I have:
https://www.google.com/search?q=S-W...lized%2Fsworks-new-bars-310580-3.html;640;480

As you can see, something as thin as the Garmin mount would work but the Cygolite mount is too wide to go beside the stem.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

That's nice stuff! Best I've ever done is print spacers so round mounts work on a rounded square Giant stem. 

Looks like you have a few of them on Thingiverse - Digital Designs for Physical Objects any chance you'd post all of them there? I can see a few of them would be difficult to do with out a real good printer.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Special Eyes said:


> Very nice looking designs, Bud. I do CNC machining and work from solid models as well, but your rapid prototyping is way faster, though my parts are in metal or could be stronger engineering plastics. Is the nylon layered result you get as strong as if it were machined from nylon bar stock? The one place I have doubts about the integrity of the part would be those rotating mounts on the Garmin GPS. They get real tight upon rotation and may break. I had a Virb for a few days before discovering it was faulty (returned it) and mounting it either front or rear was a real pain. Of course I wanted a clean simple mount, and nothing available met that requirement.


I have had no issues with the layered nylon, and I am constantly trying to push the limits of how thin and light you can actually make this stuff. There are things you simply can't do with CNC or even injection molding that can be done with SLS. Charge Bikes is even printing lugs and dropouts using the same method (in Titanium of course). I use several things I have made on the Garmin quarter-turn mount, I wouldn't try mounting everything on it, but for most stuff it is more than adequate. This all started because I didn't want to use this crappy solution.









Why anyone would want to mount that on their bike just baffles me. So I started with a Cannondale Synapse and the need for a GoPro style mount. Of course the Synapse is a 2010, right in the middle of the aero seat post era for Cannondale. and I needed something light for my EVO. Then I had a friend with a Felt who wanted something. It has grown from there.



ParadigmDawg said:


> Do you have or can you come up with a solution for mounting a Cygolite Expilion light to some "aero-wing" handle bars?
> 
> This is the mount that fits normal bars:
> Locktite Handlebar Bracket for Expilion, Metro, Streak, Pace
> ...


I just haven't done anything for the front end of a bike, I have been focused (pun intended) on action cams mounted to seat posts. It might be something I look into in the future, but I cannot promise anything. This is a hobby, not my job.



marc7654 said:


> That's nice stuff! Best I've ever done is print spacers so round mounts work on a rounded square Giant stem.
> 
> Looks like you have a few of them on Thingiverse - Digital Designs for Physical Objects any chance you'd post all of them there? I can see a few of them would be difficult to do with out a real good printer.


No, I will not put all of my designs on Thingiverse. Many will make it there, but not all. I generally only put primary designs there, once I know it works and start refining the overall look, I want to keep those for myself. With regard to aero posts, those designs are proprietary to the bicycle manufacturers and as such could land me in trouble if I were to post the CAD files online. I have no intention of doing that. Right now I am reverse engineering the ones I have in my possession.

As far as home printing, I did not include any support structures and some things have overhangs, so it would be difficult to print these using an FDM printer.

@everyone - I hope I answered all your questions.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

How about a dual mount Garmin over a Gopro?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... our local library has decided to experiment with 3D... circulating a couple of machines around the branches to get feedback if it would be a viable asset.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

tlg said:


> How about a dual mount Garmin over a Gopro?


I have thought about this and have a few ideas.



Akirasho said:


> ... our local library has decided to experiment with 3D... circulating a couple of machines around the branches to get feedback if it would be a viable asset.


Different printing methods used here. That said, great for prototyping. There are a few things that can be printed with powder and sintering that cannot be done with a CNC machine or with an FDM printer. Also detailed and high fill count prints take a long time and generally libraries limit you to about two hours at a time. There are numerous repositories of 3D print files on-line, you could download something simple and try it for yourself. I will tell you one thing, you cannot compare pricing to injection molded parts made to be sold in the tens of thousands or more. This is a one at a time process. My seat post mounts could not be injection molded or CNC milled because of hidden filleting and hollowing out for both strength and lightweight.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

A few new parts, including by popular demand a race number plate holder.

Here they are:






















GoPro Cervelo S-Series Aero Post Mount
Rear Brake Mount Race Plate Holder
Big J-Bend Quick Release Clip for GoPro Mount

There is a few more things too, so visit and see for yourself.

FYI, The race number holders are about 1/3 the cost of what is currently available from various small manufacturers and the likes of K-Edge, so you could get them in every single color.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

tlg said:


> How about a dual mount Garmin over a Gopro?


Are you thinking something like this:









Not anywhere near done, and I am currently having the Garmin quarter-turn socket printed to test it's usability.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

The race plate holder should be a big seller. Both real racers and poseurs would buy it.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

myhui said:


> The race plate holder should be a big seller. Both real racers and poseurs would buy it.


And they are cheap too. Most online places want 20-30 bucks for a piece of bent metal. That item is under 10. Could get one in every color to match your bike.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> Are you thinking something like this:
> 
> View attachment 304480
> 
> ...


Yea something like that with both Gopro and Garmin.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

tlg said:


> Yea something like that with both Gopro and Garmin.


I misunderstood, I thought you wanted a dual Garmin head. Is what you actually want, a combo head with Garmin on one side and GoPro on the other?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> I misunderstood, I thought you wanted a dual Garmin head. Is what you actually want, a combo head with Garmin on one side and GoPro on the other?


Yes a dual mount to use both a Gopro and Garmin at the same time.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Give me a week, I have to test my Garmin quarter-turn socket, once I have that in hand I can create a mount exactly as you describe. I do have one other thing already, if you want to convert a Garmin quarter-turn to a GoPro here is an adapter that will do it.







GoPro Garmin Quarter-Turn Adapter Mount on Shapeways


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> Give me a week, I have to test my Garmin quarter-turn socket, once I have that in hand I can create a mount exactly as you describe.


No rush. Just something I was always curious of having. There are a few companies out there making this type of mount. Most seem to be modular CNC alum and not a single piece design.

IB13: WoMo Pulls Double Duty With New Dual Mount for Garmin, Gopro, Cateye, Lights and more
Singletrack Magazine | Sea Otter: Tate Labs' SLi Fly GPS & Camera Mount
Garmin GoPro Zephir Stem Mount - Superstar Components
SOC14: Barfly Debuts Alloy SLi Fly Garmin Mounts with Integrated GoPro Mounting & More


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Di2 Junction A Clip Error*

@tlg, I should have some new stuff up next week

@ everyone who bought a Di2 Clip, there was a small error in the design, and a 1 mm notch was missing on each slot the SM-EW90 slides into. Here is a picture that illustrates the error.







If you ordered one, you have several options:

Keep the clip and make the small modification shown
If your part isn't in production, cancel your order, then re-order in a couple of days when I have the corrected files uploaded.
Contact Shapeways Customer Service and ask for a refund because the part doesn't fit, then reorder in a couple of days when I have the corrected files uploaded.

I have contacted Shapeways support and I will work with them to correct the error and make sure everyone who ordered one is happy.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Items are now revised and back up on Shapeways, I apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

tlg said:


> Yes a dual mount to use both a Gopro and Garmin at the same time.


I am having this test piece printed so I can make sure it works for the Virb.













It's Edge on the top and Virb flat mount on the bottom. Once I know it works I will make a handlebar mount that uses this sub-assembly. Another stupid Garmin thing, the threads on the flat mount are something Garmin made up and not any type of standard threads, it was a ***** to recreate the thread profile.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Stem Cap/Bolt for everyone to print and/or modify.*

Was fooling around a bit and created this for all you weight conscious cyclists. It is not in my shop but is available to anyone who has or has access to a 3D printer. It is a combination stem cap and M6 Bolt. It cannot be used to preload the headset bearings, but is ideal for anyone wanting to shed a few grams of weight. Just to avoid confusion, yes the cap is concave!


To make it easier for people to use and modify I have included the IGES and STEP files for modifying.









Low Profile Stem Cap - Youmagine
Fancy Bicycle Stem Top Cap (now includes IGES & STEP files) by WheresWaldo - Thingiverse


----------



## Jpcoates155 (Dec 12, 2011)

would it be at all possible to make a Virb rear facing mount that works the the Giant TCR Advanced SL aero ISP? The seat rail clamp is too large to use a K-Edge seat rail clamp and I'm having a hard time finding other solutions for rear facing cameras. If need be I can send in some the ISP spacers which are exactly the same dimensions as the ISP itself.

Great work so far. These items are filling niche needs very well.

JP
jpcoates at gmail dot com


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

@jp, sent you a pm with my email address.

@tlg, next Monday look for some new stuff, Garmin Edge/GoPro Combo mounts, Garmin Edge/Virb combo mounts, More Virb stuff and some steerer tube stem cap spacer and cap mounts.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*10% off at Shapeways*

Shapeways had some site issues this week so they sent registered users this code for 10% off a single order. If you wanted to try something out and save a bit of change use the code below, it is valid until April 15 at 11:59 PM PDT


*THANKYOU10*


At the same time, look at the new stuff i have up on Shapeways, lots of Garmin Virb items.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Giant TCR Advanced SL ISP Mount*

This was a request from another forum, jpcoates sent me a spacer for the Giant TCR Advanced SL and wanted an action cam mount built specifically for it. Well here it is:







Two version are available for the GoPro and Virb here:
GoPro Giant TCR Advanced ISP Mount on Shapeways
Virb Giant TCR Advanced ISP Mount on Shapeways


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Virb to GoPro Mount Adapter 3D printer files.*

If you have the need for a Virb to GoPro adapter and don't want to buy a whole set of mounts. You have or have access to a 3D printer. I have posted the print files for a version of the same. It uses the Virb thumbscrew and an M4 acorn nut or M4 nylon insert lock nut on the Garmin side and the standard GoPro style thumbscrew on the other.










Virb to GoPro Mount Adapter on YouMagine
Virb to GoPro Mount Adapter on Thingiverse


Just my way of saying thanks.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Special offer from Shapeways 15% off anything in Nederlandse Oranje*

In honor of Their Dutch heritage, Shapeways is offering 15% off all Orange Strong & Flexible this week to celebrate King's Day. Use code *KINGSDAY15* to save on anything from the marketplace through Friday May 1*.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*New Item: Di2 Junction 'A' Clip / 5 mm Headset Spacer Combo*

This is for those of us that do not want to use any starps, ties or tape to hold on their Di2 Junction 'A' box. It is a combination of a 5 mm headset spacer and the slide on clip. This differs from other clips as it is angled 17° so the junction is mounted parallel to the ground. If you are willing to give up 5 mm of saddle to handlebar drop, this is for you. Designed to fit 1.125" (28.6 mm) fork steerer tubes. 








Di2 Junction 'A' Clip / 5 mm Headset Spacer


----------



## kansukee (Jul 17, 2012)

WheresWaldo said:


> Are you thinking something like this:
> 
> View attachment 304480
> 
> ...


That's something I, and I suspect a lot of other people would pay for. I have a VIRB and a Garmin 810 and this would be hands down, the best looking and simplest solution for a dual mount.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Combo Edge/Virb Handlebar mount.*

I actually came up with a better solution for Virb/Edge owners. It is a combo Edge on top, Virb flat mount on the bottom, you have to supply your own insert and lock ring. Here is what it looks like:

























31.8 Edge/Virb Handlebar Left Side Mount on Shapeways
31.8 Edge/Virb Handlebar Right Side Mount on Shapeways
26.0 Edge/Virb Handlebar Left Side Mount on Shapeways
26.0 Edge/Virb Handlebar Right Side Mount on Shapeways

Since not all cyclists ride with the same equipment, the one pictured above mounts to the left of the stem. I also have one that mounts to the right of the stem. It is long enough to mount an Edge 1000, as it is just a few millimeters longer than the K-Edge XL. I may in the future make a shorter one. There is also a version specific to 26 mm road bars. It differs somewhat from the original design, pictured above, as the Garmin now sits below the top of the handlebars rather than above it.

One thing I love about Garmin's Flat mount, is that fact that you can rotate the camera 360° besides tilting it up and down. Think about a cam that is facing 15° skew from forward and the view you could have during a race or event, not the same looking straight ahead view. Matter of fact, I like this arrangement so much I am experimenting with a GoPro Insert to replace the Virb insert so I can skew my Sony action cams and point it more toward the middle of the road rather than down the gutter/ditch. 

I am also toying with the idea of building something like this for TT/TRI bikes that use bar extensions. I have a PedalForce Aeroblade and have done the Charlotte Motor Speedway Time Trail series a few seasons and think it would be great to have on board video besides still photos from the sidelines.

Update: Thought I would post a picture of the Virb mount insert on the bottom of the Garmin Edge handlebar mount.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*(Edge|Forerunner|Fenix)/Virb TT Extension Combo Mount*

Don't know if there would be any interest in this type of mount. I redesigned the Garmin Edge mount I was using so that it is only an eighth-turn instead of quarter-turn. As a result I ended up being able to put two sets of stops 90° offset. This allows an Edge as well as a Forerunner or Fenix to use the exact same mount without moving and/or unscrewing anything. Then I put it in a Time Trial Bar Extension type of mount. The Garmin will sit even with the extension. As an added feature I put a Virb mount under it. You can have both a cyclo-computer as well as an action cam all on the same mount. The Virb will sit below the extensions. It should fit any alloy/carbon extensions that are in the range of 20-22 mm in diameter.

Only a couple of items are required. An M4 x 15 mm socket head cap screw, an M4 nylon insert lock nut, a genuine Garmin Virb mount insert and locking ring.

Here is a render of the mount.







This same mount could be made with a built in GoPro mount also.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

For all you 35 mm cockpit fans out there (fits both Deda M35 and MTB 35 mm). I have a set of Garmin Edge mounts specific to that size. Both long and short versions, with Virb or GoPro combinations. Left or right side handlebar mounting options. Check them out.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> @tlg, next Monday look for some new stuff, Garmin Edge/GoPro Combo mounts,


What happened to your Edge/Gopro combo mount? It's not there anymore.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Need to redesign them. There was just to much vibration. So I am currently thinking about dual arms like the Virb Beta Mount.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> This is for those of us that do not want to use any starps, ties or tape to hold on their Di2 Junction 'A' box. It is a combination of a 5 mm headset spacer and the slide on clip. This differs from other clips as it is angled 17° so the junction is mounted parallel to the ground. If you are willing to give up 5 mm of saddle to handlebar drop, this is for you. Designed to fit 1.125" (28.6 mm) fork steerer tubes.


I see you have a 10° version of this too. But it says "Designed for 31.8 mm fork steerer tubes" Is it really for a 1.25" steerer?
Di2 Junction 'A' Clip / 5 mm Headset Spacer 10° (8RZ9D9R8A) by bud_hammerton


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

tlg said:


> I see you have a 10° version of this too. But it says "Designed for 31.8 mm fork steerer tubes" Is it really for a 1.25" steerer?
> Di2 Junction 'A' Clip / 5 mm Headset Spacer 10° (8RZ9D9R8A) by bud_hammerton


My mistake they are both the same, don't know how I missed it, they are both for 1 1/8" steerer tubes, I will correct the text accordingly. I went back to the source files and measured to verify.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> My mistake they are both the same, don't know how I missed it, they are both for 1 1/8" steerer tubes, I will correct the text accordingly. I went back to the source files and measured to verify.


Great. Thanks.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Any chance in getting this in a 0° version?
Di2 Junction 'A' Clip / 5 mm Headset Spacer 10° (8RZ9D9R8A) by bud_hammerton


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

tlg said:


> Any chance in getting this in a 0° version?
> Di2 Junction 'A' Clip / 5 mm Headset Spacer 10° (8RZ9D9R8A) by bud_hammerton


You mean 90° to the steerer tube or parallel to the ground?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

90° to the steerer tube. Basically flat with no angle.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

tlg said:


> 90° to the steerer tube. Basically flat with no angle.


I can have something up by tomorrow.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

That is an excellent design. Those who use the DI2 climbing shifters can't use most current mounts designed for the right side as it interferes with the shifter.


WheresWaldo said:


> Are you thinking something like this:
> 
> View attachment 304480
> 
> ...


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I had actually found you stuff independently of the forum threads



















(hopefully these links work)



.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

What's that on your Gopro lens?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

MoPho said:


> I had actually found you stuff independently of the forum threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This all started because my daughter has a Cannondale Synapse with the aero seat post. It was one of those things that has just grown on its own. I am not really a business just one person who had a need. Others started asking about it, that is how is come about. 

Your bike is the Giant ISP? How is the fit and finish?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I have a question about the materials on Shapeways. All the colors are listed as polished with a smooth finish. Except for black. It has a "matte finish and slight grainy feel."

Would that grainy texture interfere with the small clips of the di2 connector?


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> This all started because my daughter has a Cannondale Synapse with the aero seat post. It was one of those things that has just grown on its own. I am not really a business just one person who had a need. Others started asking about it, that is how is come about.
> 
> Your bike is the Giant ISP? How is the fit and finish?


Yes, TCR ISP. Fit and finish is great, my only complaint would be that the the hardware needed for the mounting is too small, though understandable why you did it that way. 

In hindsight I should have bought the longer one, but my past experience with GoPros is that you need to have them as close to the mounting point as possible or you get camera shake/jitter, so I didn't want to take the chance





tlg said:


> What's that on your Gopro lens?


It's a Neutral Density filter. It cuts the light and tricks the camera into using a slower shutter speed, which gives the motion blur and eliminates the rolling shutter/jello effect that GoPros have. 


.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

No it doesn't, that said I never buy black for myself. Since nylon can be dyed with something as simple as RIT dye, I always get white then I can match the color of the bike better. Just one hour in the dye, then let it dry overnight and that's it. The colors are really for those that want a choice and aren't as picky about exact matches.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

@MoPho, you made the right decision going as short as possible.

I know M3 is small but even going just to M4 means a much bigger clamp, more nylon, higher cost. It was the best compromise I could make.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Just added a couple more Di2 headset spacer clips at different angles, much cheaper than the raceware stuff. and a few more items for the Sony HDR-AZ1.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> Just added a couple more Di2 headset spacer clips at different angles, much cheaper than the raceware stuff. and a few more items for the Sony HDR-AZ1.


Have you tested any of these Di2 spacers? I got mine yesterday and the first time I used it the tab broke. Is there any way to make the side sections thicker? They're so thin, as soon and the tab moves they break. Also I think it'd help if the overall thickness of the tab was thinner so it could flex easier.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

@tlg, The clip is the same clip that I have used on all the Di2 variants. You are only the second person who has reported a break, and it isn't in the same place as the first person. Because of the nature of the medium used and the method of manufacture there are always compromises that have to be made somewhere. I tested various thicknesses of clip and needed to strengthen the arm itself otherwise the Junction box could easily be pulled off with disengaging the clip itself. I will double check but I am pretty sure the arms cannot be widened there as we are up against the design constraints of the printer itself, but I will double check this.

That said, sometimes you will get a defective part from Shapeways, if you read over all their FAQs they mention that they recycle some, but not all of their material. The reason they don't do it all is because the nylon when heated can lose some of its physical properties included but not limited to its strength. Let me look at this today, I will let you know what I find. In the mean time contact Shapeways Customer Service, and arrange for a credit. They are very good at helping the customers and liberal with regard to resolving issues based on defective products.

*UPDATE: *It took a bit of work but I was able to gain a little bit of width on the arm right at the cutout and Shapeways automated checks for printability passed. I am in the process of updating all the clips and should have them all done by the end of the day! I want to thank you @tlg, for bringing this to my attention rather than just complaining that something didn't work.

*UPDATE #2:* All Di2 Combo Spacer/Junction A Clips have been updated and are now on Shapeways.

One last thing, it does not require hardly any movement to unclip the Junction A, I have over 100 of them all over the world and all but the two I have mentioned have worked perfectly. Just a small movement by taking your fingernail and pushing down very slightly is enough to unlatch the box from the clip. To install, the clip is flexible enough to jut slide the box on. It will then just snap in place once fully seated.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> @tlg, The clip is the same clip that I have used on all the Di2 variants. You are only the second person who has reported a break, and it isn't in the same place as the first person. Because of the nature of the medium used and the method of manufacture there are always compromises that have to be made somewhere. I tested various thicknesses of clip and needed to strengthen the arm itself otherwise the Junction box could easily be pulled off with disengaging the clip itself. I will double check but I am pretty sure the arms cannot be widened there as we are up against the design constraints of the printer itself, but I will double check this.
> 
> That said, sometimes you will get a defective part from Shapeways, if you read over all their FAQs they mention that they recycle some, but not all of their material. The reason they don't do it all is because the nylon when heated can lose some of its physical properties included but not limited to its strength. Let me look at this today, I will let you know what I find. In the mean time contact Shapeways Customer Service, and arrange for a credit. They are very good at helping the customers and liberal with regard to resolving issues based on defective products.
> 
> *UPDATE: *It took a bit of work but I was able to gain a little bit of width on the arm right at the cutout and Shapeways automated checks for printability passed. I am in the process of updating all the clips and should have them all done by the end of the day! I want to thank you @tlg, for bringing this to my attention rather than just complaining that something didn't work.


No problem. I'm an engineer.. I know how things go. I actually modeled up some parts myself to have made for the first time. First one broke.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Garmin Flat Mounts (per customer request)*

Two new items, per customer requests:


The first is a Garmin socket flat mount, just use extreme (outdoor) double-sided tape to mount a garmin Quarter-turn device onto any flat surface. Uses my redesigned Eighth-Turn socket so that devices can be mounted in either landscape or portrait orientation without modification.







Garmin Eighth-Turn Socket Flat Mount


The second is the actual pronged mount meant also to be installed on a flat surface.







Garmin Quarter-Turn Flat Mount


Mounting surface on both items is approximately 2 inches (50.8 mm).


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Various Garmin Varia Tail Light Mounts*

Per customer request and now available on my Shapeways page are Garmin Varia tail light mounts for Cerverlo S-Series and to mount a Varia on a GoPro mount.







Cervelo S-Series Garmin Varia Tail Light Mount







Garmin Varia/Edge To GoPro Adapter Mount

As well as a beta product Varia Mount for Fizik ICS. As far as I can tell Cateye is the only third party that supports the Fizik ICS system, and even fewer support the ProLogo integrated saddle clip (Topeak).







Garmin Varia Tail Light To Fizik ICS Saddle Mount

The Garmin Edge socket is a variation I created, It is 100% Edge compatible but only requires an eighth-turn to lock in place. As a result I was able to get both landscape and portrait mounting orientations without the need to modify or create multiple models of the same mount.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Can you make a mount for the new Specialized Venge ViAS? The seat post for this particular bike is very aero and a different shape than the older Venge.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I am going to send you a PM with my contact information so we can discuss this. but the short answer is *yes *depending on a few prerequisites. 


Merc said:


> Can you make a mount for the new Specialized Venge ViAS? The seat post for this particular bike is very aero and a different shape than the older Venge.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried the race plate number holder? I'd love to see what it looks like in a photo...


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I sold a few at the beginning of last season, but I have no way of contacting the buyers. It is a very limited market.



TricrossRich said:


> Has anyone tried the race plate number holder? I'd love to see what it looks like in a photo...


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*NiteRider Pro Adjustable interface for the K-Edge Combo Garmin Mount*

Just worked this up for someone who needed a way to mount a NiteRider Pro headlamp on a K-Edge Combo mount.







K-Edge Combo Mount NiteRider Pro Interface
Fully adjust tilt after setting the angle of the K-Edge mount, need two M3 x 8 mm allen head cap screws to secure to the bottom of the K-Edge mount.

Plus at others request I now have custom fit Cyclic Fly6 mounts, Garmin Varia taillight mounts and GoPro mounts for the following bikes:
Pinarello Dogma 65.1, Dogma 2 as well as the Dogma 60.1
Kestrel RT-900/1000
Fizik I.C.S
Prologo/Topeak QuickClip


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Got a few new things worked out for Cygolite Hotshots, you can now mount a Hotshot tail light directly on a Fizik ICS saddle. So you can now use that clip for something other than a Cateye or Fizik's own tail light. Plus a Hotshot to GoPro mount.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Here are a couple of renders of the hotshot and Planet Bike Fizik ICS clips. The Hotshot clip has the locking nib approximately 45 mm under the top of the clip. It does allow the Hotshot to sit 1-2mm above the top of the clip but will not interfere with any Fizik saddle equipped with ICS. The Planet Bike clip has its locking nib approximately 48 mm below the top of the insert and also does not interfere with the bottom of any Fizik saddle.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you releasing the CAD files for these parts?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Some of the parts I have done have had early iterations released as CAD files on Thingiverse. Most of the stuff that I have to buy the parts for reverse engineering or are proprietary designs I will not release files. It is an enormous endeavor to get this not only structurally sound but perfectly fitting and aesthetically pleasing. The models and files I have released are up on Thingiverse and some on YouMagine under the same username as here.



deviousalex said:


> Are you releasing the CAD files for these parts?


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

Like your custom 3D printed Parts. Have you had a request for a Garmin mount to clip on the back of a saddlebag? Im looking to mount a varia and a fly 6 on my bikes but dont have a lot of space for both. PM sent to your mail.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*Some special requests*

A bunch of new stuff to show and a few custom items. If I don't have something that fits, just ask, I will either design it for you or I know someone that already has it designed. But anyway here is some custom requests:

Had someone ask if he could mount 4 different devices on a K-Edge Garmin Combo mount. Of course I didn't mess with the top but he wanted a Di2 Junction box, small headlight, small action cam all underneath. That resulted in this design:







Custom - K-Edge Di2/Dual GoPro Interface
Mounts with two M3 flat head screws just as any other K-Edge Interface and has the Shimano clip and two GoPro mounts integrated into the same piece.

Next up was a replacement for the Barfly Fizik/3T arm. It only works on the 500/510 and 20/25 (the 520 has buttons on the bottom and there just isn't any room to push them). He wanted the Garmin to sit lower and also wanted it lighter than the now heavy aluminum only version sold by Barfly. You still need to use all the Barfly hardware (so you actually need one already).







Custom - Garmin Mount

Another cyclist told me that you could actually pair two Garmin Varia's to an Edge device and use them as left and right indicators. I have no idea if that is true but he wanted a dual Varia mount that would insert into the Fizik ICS clip, so here is what he got:







Fizik ICS / Dual Garmin Mount

I had never heard of Schmidt dynamos or lights before, but was requested to make a mount that could be used with the Schmidt SON taillight and again, plug it into the Fizik ICS clip







Fizik ICS / Schmidt SON Clip
Actually since the holes are set up exactly as they would be on a rear bicycle rack (50 mm c-t-c) you could mount any number of different things on this one.

One more request. This one was lack of space related. It was for a Garmin Mount with a set of handlebars that only had a 60 mm wide center section, he was using a 44 mm wide stem faceplate. Nobody makes a Garmin mount with arms thin enough or the spacing exact enough that he could find, so we came up with this design specific to his bike and a Garmin 520 (or shorter). He ordered it in red and it was a near exact match for his Specialized Tarmac (we got lucky there). With the necessary hardware to attach it to his bike, this one weighed in at 20 grams.







Custom - Garmin Mount 2

How about a Varia mount for a saddlebag rear strap:







Garmin Varia Saddle Bag Clip

Apart from requests I am still looking for opportunities to borrow some aero seat posts. I was loaned a Cannondale RS seat post and made up this mount for a Varia/Edge that mounts to that ultra-thin post.







Garmin Edge|Varia / Cannondale Slice RS Mount

Someone wanted to mount a Garmin Varia to the back of a Topeak rear rack so we came up with these two variations. One mounts the Varia inline with the rack mounting holes, the other 17 mm above or below the holes.













Garmin Varia Rack Mount - Style 1
Garmin Varia Rack Mount - Style 2

All of the Garmin mounts are an eighth-turn instead of the normal Garmin quarter-turn. They can mount the device in two orientations Landscape/Portrait without moving or modifying. As soon as I can see a Wahoo Elemnt up close enough to measure, I am going to try to make a single mount that will work for both Garmin and Wahoo as a single device. If DCRainmaker can force the Wahoo into a Garmin quarter-turn mount then I believe I just need to make a small modification to come up with a dual mount solution.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

*20% off discount code next week only.*

Starting Monday June 13 through Sunday June 19, use code *SFONSALE20* to save 20% on all products printed in Strong & Flexible plastics from my Shapeways shop.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Doing anything for the Wahoo ELEMNT yet?


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Migen21 said:


> Doing anything for the Wahoo ELEMNT yet?


I started to but stopped as there were more pressing requests. I don't have access to an Elemnt to test my mount with so it is on hold for the time being. I just finished a bunch of stuff for the Specialized SWAT mount, and I am working on a couple of things for the Madone 9 Series.


----------



## m3bas (May 19, 2014)

Hi- did you ever get anything made for the Venge Vias?
Namely decent mounts for the front and rear Bontrager lights?

Thank you


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

@m3bas

My local Specialized dealer, a shout out to the new NCVelo in South Charlotte, does not have a Venge VIAS for me to look at, so no I have not done anything for it. It is not as simple as asking Specialized for a profile of their aero parts. So far every manufacturer that I have contacted has either ignored my request or trivialized it by saying their reflector mount can be modified, etc.

So sorry the current answer is nothing for the Vias.


----------



## m3bas (May 19, 2014)

Ok thanks for the reply.
Also how hard would it be to make a standard SRM mount but with an extended front end to clear the stem face plate. Would only need an extra 5-10mm.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

To be honest, I haven't done much with computer mounts as there are so many Chinese players in the market driving costs down. I have done a few custom Garmin mounts for people that have wide stem faceplates and narrow round sections on their handlebars. I could do something for the SRM PowerControl but I would need to have an existing PC mount in my hands for a few days to measure it all up and reverse engineer it.


m3bas said:


> Ok thanks for the reply.
> Also how hard would it be to make a standard SRM mount but with an extended front end to clear the stem face plate. Would only need an extra 5-10mm.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd LOVE to be able to mount my Cygolite headlight in front of and under the Garmin Mount. Cygolite's mount is straight out of the '80s - large hinged clamp, long threaded rod and knob to tighten it - and the actual mounting plate with tab is bolted to the clamp.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

@OldZaskar

Does the Cygolite headlight use the same bracket as their tail lights? If so I can do something for you, otherwise I could do something in a week or so. Can you tell me specifically which headlight you have.

I have done a bunch of interfaces for the K-Edge Garmin mounts, Di2, Garmin Virb, etc. I would probably do something that uses the K-Edge as a base.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Not sure - I took a couple pics of the headlight mount...

(ignore the little notches - my attempt to eliminate the light from rattling in that mount)


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Been doing a lot of little things for the Madone 9 Series as well as Wahoo ELEMNT mounts for Bontrager Blendr equipped bar and bar/stem combinations. Click the link in my signature to see more stuff.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Mail came at 2 pm and then spent the rest of the day modeling the new mount for the Cycliq Fly6 Gen 2. Variations are now up for Specialized SWAT, Fizik ICS, GoPro as well as the Trek Madone Series 9. You can see them all here.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

WheresWaldo said:


> @OldZaskar
> 
> Does the Cygolite headlight use the same bracket as their tail lights? If so I can do something for you, otherwise I could do something in a week or so. Can you tell me specifically which headlight you have.
> 
> I have done a bunch of interfaces for the K-Edge Garmin mounts, Di2, Garmin Virb, etc. I would probably do something that uses the K-Edge as a base.


I have a Cygolite headlight bar mount that I'll donate, if you want it. I can't use it with my bars anyway. The helmet mount that came with my Expilion 850 was very easily modified to work with the K-Edge combo Garmin/GoPro mount, I just reamed out the holes to 5mm and good to go.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

OldZaskar said:


> I'd LOVE to be able to mount my Cygolite headlight in front of and under the Garmin Mount. Cygolite's mount is straight out of the '80s - large hinged clamp, long threaded rod and knob to tighten it - and the actual mounting plate with tab is bolted to the clamp.


WheresWaldo, I have an extra one of these I'd be happy to send you.

I have a small interest in mounting my Cygolite headlamps on a gopro style mount as well. 

Let me know where to send it if you are interested.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Migen21 said:


> WheresWaldo, I have an extra one of these I'd be happy to send you.
> 
> I have a small interest in mounting my Cygolite headlamps on a gopro style mount as well.
> 
> Let me know where to send it if you are interested.


Worst-case scenario you can do what I've done. Get a Cygolite helmet mount (ExpiliOn helmet kit), which works with Expilion, Metro, Streak, and Pace lights. You can't see it in their photo, but the upper half of the mount that the light clips to uses tabs that are a physical match for a GoPro mount, except Cygolite used a smaller 4mm screw. Drill the holes out to 5mm and it's a perfect fit.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a request, that I think would be fairly easy to do because it seem like you already have the designs for some of the other parts. Could you make a mount that holds a Di2 junction box and mount to the two rear Tri-pod mounts on the Specialized Sitero Saddle?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> I have a request, that I think would be fairly easy to do because it seem like you already have the designs for some of the other parts. Could you make a mount that holds a Di2 junction box and mount to the two rear Tri-pod mounts on the Specialized Sitero Saddle?


Actually, scratch that... What about a mount that would allow you to mount a di2 junction box between saddle rails. Saddle rails are all basically a universal dimension, so you'd really only have to do round or 7x9. I'm thinking a Di2 mount with a small wing off either side that allows to clamp around each rail.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

TricrossRich said:


> Actually, scratch that... What about a mount that would allow you to mount a di2 junction box between saddle rails. Saddle rails are all basically a universal dimension, so you'd really only have to do round or 7x9. I'm thinking a Di2 mount with a small wing off either side that allows to clamp around each rail.


I am sending you a PM with my email address so we can discuss this.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow I can't believe how long it has been since I posted here but thought someone might like this. If anyone has been reluctant to model their own 3D designs buy a 3D printed mount from Shapeways maybe this will incent you to try. Use this referral code and get 15% off your first order of your own models. Conditions are listed here.

*FU1V2*


I usually don't get codes emailed to me at all, this is the first I have seen in a very long time. I wished Shapeways would do this more often.


----------

